# North to Alaska late report



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

North to Alaska late report
Sorry for late report. We went Waterfall Resort on Prince of Wales Island from 7/2 - 7/6, and right after came back I needed to come to Japan and I'm still in Japan. I haven't been to Waterfall for few years but still fishing was fantastic.

Took floatplane from Ketchikan to Waterfall Resort.









On the way to Waterfall Resort on Princes of Wales Island









Waterfall resort









John Takada









First day catch









Second day catch 85 pound Halibut!









Sunset









Bear









Clint Eastwood









Marina









EM got two halibut on one line









Third day catch









Last day fishing 6:30am









Time to say goodbye to Waterfall resort









Suburb of Ketchikan









View from our hotel room









Second boat









Ketchikan creek


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, very cool.


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

Great pictures! Very jealous


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

wow I love Clint Eastwood! :mrgreen: 

Looks like a awesome trip!


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

rick_rudder said:


> wow I love Clint Eastwood! :mrgreen:
> 
> Looks like a awesome trip!


Ha ha ha, I love Clint Eastwood too, that was I just put a title to few pictures, but some how went to submit mode with out my knowledge. Good things you mention it, now I can tell little more about it.
Ok, I was told that yacht was own by Clint Eastwood and he was there for few days. The yacht had helicopter on the top of the yacht.
John Takada was No1 lead guide. He is holding lingcod that I could not keep. That was over 50 inches, he told us we can only keep between 30 inch and 35 inch.
The bear was we met on the way to restaurant. He was closer than it looks!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice report! You were there when we were. (See my report on this page) I will never forget it. It looks like you guys scored a couple of kings. How big were they?


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

What a beautiful place. I am headed to Alaska next week on the Yutna / Lake Creek area. I also travel to Japan a lot for work. ???????????????????????????


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like an incredible trip. Great pics.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

great post


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm totally jealous. 8)


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Maguro88 Thanks for the pics. I have never been to Alaska but headed there Wednesday. Seeing your pics makes me anxious to see Alaska and hopefully catch a fish or two.


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

troutgass said:


> What a beautiful place. I am headed to Alaska next week on the Yutna / Lake Creek area. I also travel to Japan a lot for work. ???????????????????????????


PM?sent?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great Photos. Thanks for posting them. That is what life is all about right there, fishing Alaska, especially around Ketchican is pure bliss.

On a side note, it is kind of sad for me to see the Waterfall Resort there. We fished Ketchican many times growing up and always fished at the base of the waterfalls, where the fish staged. It was a wild place at the time. Truely amazing to watch salmon climb the falls.


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Nice report! You were there when we were. (See my report on this page) I will never forget it. It looks like you guys scored a couple of kings. How big were they?


Between two of us we caught 5 kings. 2 of them were 25lbs. Looks like you did very well too. Where did you go to fishing from the resort you staying? We went mostly Granite.
I wanted to go to Pineapple but the ocean was pretty rough, so we could not go there.
We had good time anyway.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

maguro88 said:


> Between two of us we caught 5 kings. 2 of them were 25lbs. Looks like you did very well too. Where did you go to fishing from the resort you staying? We went mostly Granite.
> I wanted to go to Pineapple but the ocean was pretty rough, so we could not go there.
> We had good time anyway.


Lands End Lodge is on the Northern tip of POW in Point Baker. The pinks and silvers were stacked up between Point Baker and the mouth of Port Protection. We caught our halibut between Port Protection and Strait Island on some humps in this area. One boat from our group headed Southeast and got into some nice ling and yelloweye rockfish. We didn't get that far South. Those rough sea days did limit us a bit too, but Port Protection lived up to its name and we could get in there and still have pretty fast action.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Someday...


----------

